# Gauging Interest **CLOSED**



## mrplace (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a good source for Casting Resin, and was thinking of buying 55 gallon drums. I may be able to pick these up myself and save shipping to me. 

Question: Would anyone be interested in casting resin, catalyst, and maybe pigments?

The resin alone would be between $22-$23 a gallon (+ S&H from me to you), maybe a little more if the catalyst is included. That figure includes buying 1 gallon containers and I already have a bung pump[8D].


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be good for 2-3 gallons


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 4, 2006)

I might take a couple gallon and pigments


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd take half in a heartbeat, only one MAJOR problem.  There seems to be some restriction on shipping more than 5 gallons at a time.  Best do a little checking, but if you can ship, let me know-Dawn has been restricted to 4 gals at a time and it comes VERY regularly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll be interested too []

EDIT: Interested in casting resin, catalyst, and pigments.


----------



## penhead (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been wanting to try my hand with casting...
put me down for interested 
[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2006)

2gal and pigments


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />I'd take half in a heartbeat, only one MAJOR problem.  There seems to be some restriction on shipping more than 5 gallons at a time.  Best do a little checking, but if you can ship, let me know-Dawn has been restricted to 4 gals at a time and it comes VERY regularly!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ed if you truck freight it you can get more than 4 gallons at time but can get expensive doing that.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be interested also, Resin, catalyst and pigments


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll take some


----------



## smitty (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm interested, been wanting to give this a try.  Resin, Catalyst and Pigments.


----------



## melogic (Aug 4, 2006)

I may be interested in some myself, now that I have my pressure pot from HF. []
I would be interested in some Resin, Catalyst and Pigments.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd be interested in a few gallons.


----------



## bca1313 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be interested in a few gallons, pigments and catalysts


----------



## cozee (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd take a couple gals, along with some cat and and possibly pigs![8D]


----------



## saftrep (Aug 5, 2006)

Interested in casting resin, catalyst, and pigments.


----------



## Bob A (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, very interested in resin and pigments.


----------



## Pipes (Aug 5, 2006)

I would be interested hell I do everything else ! Might as well have at it LOL....[8D]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## EasyGreasy (Aug 5, 2006)

Yessir pig and cal for me too. I would be interested. 

Thanks


----------



## mrplace (Aug 5, 2006)

I am going to get the skinny on HAZMAT shipping Monday. Once I have some hard numbers, I will post them here. From what I have read it looks like it may be a flat fee.

Also, anyone in the DFW area could pick up if they wanted.


----------



## Dario (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll be visiting/driving to DFW on the 20th...if I can get some then, that will be great. []


----------



## eastern47 (Aug 6, 2006)

Would also be interested in 3-4 gal. of resin + cat.


----------



## penhead (Aug 9, 2006)

Any update news on this..?
Still interested here []



> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />I am going to get the skinny on HAZMAT shipping Monday. Once I have some hard numbers, I will post them here. From what I have read it looks like it may be a flat fee.
> 
> Also, anyone in the DFW area could pick up if they wanted.


----------



## mrplace (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry, I am waiting on some pricing from someone local too. I am trying to keep the cost under $25, if it is more than that , it really isnt very economical.

Will post the details as I get them myself.


----------



## penhead (Aug 10, 2006)

Understand...and thanks..! []





> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />Sorry, I am waiting on some pricing from someone local too. I am trying to keep the cost under $25, if it is more than that , it really isnt very economical.
> 
> Will post the details as I get them myself.


----------



## crashgtr (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like some res, cas and pig too.

Liz


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 12, 2006)

I will take some resin and pigs also.


----------



## MDWine (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't want to cause friction, but take a look at http://mrfiberglass.com/.  The poly resin gallon plus cat is only 28.60 for [Silmar 41 Clear Casting PE Resin].  Our shipping was a little more because we ordered 2 gallons and a bunch of colors.  There are restrictions on shipping, has to be ground.  

We ordered two gallons, but he sent the hardener for both gallons in one container.  He didn't know the one order was for two people.  Make sure you specify any details like that when you order.

Worth a look...

Good luck, above all... HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrplace (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like Slimar 41 is $29.15. 

But like I pointed out, if it cant be kept under $25 it is not really worth it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 13, 2006)

Ground only leaves out the Alaska and Hawaii Group.[:I]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 31, 2006)

Any news on this front yet, or was it a bust?


----------



## mrplace (Aug 31, 2006)

I got some info, not very promising. The sales rep I am speaking to may have a better plan than mine. 

His idea is that if we can meet a certain volume he will give us an overall price break based on 55 gallon drums, but adding the costs for 1 gallon cans.

I am going to close this topic, when I get more info I will post to a new discussion.


----------

